# Deer Hunting 2018



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who's going out hunting? I am now in Minn after living and hunting deer in ND for over 40 years. Been out for 5 days. Seen 1 deer. Wish I was back in ND. Except that I can buy a license over the counter now here. Didn't always get to hunt every year in ND. BUT my brother shot a 190 lb buck he donated to me. He hunts in Ontario every year. So he has extra meat. So if I don't get one by Sunday?????Oh well. Always next year. Also not used to sitting in a tree stand 17 feet off the ground. Can't see as far either. Miss those wide open spaces.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My hunting partner is on stand with his bow right now. We only have doe license for gun season. Last night we seen two bucks that would go 150 and 160 approximately. One wide, and one high and heavy.

The grandson shows up tomorrow night. We shot three partridge yesterday, but are waiting for him to enjoy with us. Shot two ducks on the river this afternoon for us to eat tonight.

Snow was forecast for today, Saturday, and Monday. No dead coyotes yet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hunting will be a challenge with a pile soybeans and corn out there still. The ground isn't frozen so be prepared for wet feet.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well it's over here. Didn't shoot one this year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well... my deer season in MN is pretty lack luster so far.

I spent 20+ hours in my bow stand the week before the "first" gun season and never saw a deer. Lots of sign but I guess they were just nocturnal. Then I spent this last weekend in IL for a handicap hunt with my brother. Well I finally saw some deer on stand but they just wouldn't stand still long enough for my brother to get a shot. Now I should be out again in my bow stand with this weather change and temp drop... but mallards should start to be piling down my direction.... So what a guy should do. Plus I could hunt the "second" gun season or even just get a muzzleloader tag when that season opens... or just wait until some snow flies and sticks to the ground and keep after with my bow.... but then I got ice fishing on my mind... LOL

But yeah.. I am all over the place and have two bow tags burning a hole in my pocket and don't know if I will get out anymore this season. Good thing my twin knocked one out the "first" gun season before we headed to IL so I got some meat.

Hope others are doing well. Also post pics. Love seeing them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, all the deer we saw on camera were at night. Nothing during daylight hours. This is the first time I hunted this area. We have to get some food plots in next year. Give them a reason to be there. To much luck to have them just wander by.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen more big bucks this year than ever, and had a doe only license. The grandson shot his doe Sunday morning. I tried to shoot a doe with a subsonic 220 gr round nose from a 308. Little did I know how temperature sensitive Hodgdons Trail Boss is. I loaded my rounds at 1060 fps. They dropped to 900 fps at -1 degree. 
I had seven does and fawns and a coyote in a cattail choked oxbow of the Sheyenne River, but didn't feel like wading the river to push them out. Just couldn't get to excited. I guess with the rotator cuff surgery coming up in a couple of weeks and a knee about as bad the four hours of sleep I get a night just sort of blows me out of the water.
Next Saturday we may run to our hunting area for the day. It actually shouldn't be to hard to shoot a doe. If it wasn't for thoughts of jerky dancing through my head I think I would rather sleep if possible.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You still have plenty of time to hunt. That is one of the things I will miss. Being able to hunt a week longer. Also seeing more deer than here. But my wife wanted this move.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have been busy with harvest and babysitting the damn dryer. I have seen few deer ( I truck, so I don't get to see everything), but I have seen more quality bucks this year and from talking to people there are a lot of deer and nice bucks. Go get em boys. Looks like yet another year without a deer for me. Beef taste better anyways.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Shot a great 15 point back in August and been chasing several others I had on camera since then... been working on the hogs for the last week before they ruin my food plots.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do they butcher and taste just like domestic pork? They have to be a lot better eating than venison.

15 point buck.....pictures?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We had yet another break from harvest this year ( weather has pushed harvest back by 5-6 weeks now), I was able to help get my friend on this buck. There was a larger buck that we where stalking, but it's hard to pass up a 55 yard broadside shot.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yeah Ken... they are just like what you get in the store... not quite as much fat. I usually just grind sausage with most of them.... makes great spaghetti... the deer was not that great... maybe 135 gross - nice for HERE but a BABY for yall... did a Euro of him and its still drying... I'll get a pic...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

damn nice deer BL


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice buck BL. :thumb: :thumb:


----------

